# Having trouble finding a winter job!



## Jamesplowsnow

What’s up guys, I actually created this account for one reason. I for the life of me can not find a job that will hire me for the winter season because I’m unavailable during storms cause I plow and therefore have a sporadic schedule. I’m sort of sitting around at home working 5-15 hrs/week for a friend wishing I had a regular job. 

My question is....has anyone got some tips on jobs or even industries that are likely to be willing to hire someone who does snow plowing for themselves? Cabin fever setting in ⛄


----------



## Mr.Markus

What is your plowing season worth?
Does it pay your bills? 
If so welcome to the site.....
If not you need to hit the pavement and sell more or give it up and do something else.


----------



## BossPlow2010

You could be hose dragging hydrant humper


----------



## Jamesplowsnow

Mr.Markus said:


> What is your plowing season worth?
> Does it pay your bills?
> If so welcome to the site.....
> If not you need to hit the pavement and sell more or give it up and do something else.


I have 69 driveways between myself using an l6060 with normand blower and my brother running a truck. With my expenses decreasing as loans get paid off the bills will be paid this winter money leftover for myself, but not a profit to write home about. However total hours worked plowing snow doesn't keep me occupied, and it's random so I end up twiddling my thumbs most days.


----------



## Jamesplowsnow

BossPlow2010 said:


> You could be hose dragging hydrant humper


As in fire fighting? Used to be one in town but a shoulder injury put me out


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jamesplowsnow said:


> I have 69 driveways between myself using an l6060 with normand blower and my brother running a truck. With my expenses decreasing as loans get paid off the bills will be paid this winter money leftover for myself, but not a profit to write home about. However total hours worked plowing snow doesn't keep me occupied, and it's random so I end up twiddling my thumbs most days.


I remember that when I jumped in, finding work for my business was my focus. Building a brand, learning about selling, networking. There is more to focus on than the act of getting the work done... Which is what you should be focusing on in the down time.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Jamesplowsnow said:


> As in fire fighting? Used to be one in town but a shoulder injury put me out


Has it been awhile since? perhaps a community college is looking for fire instructors.


----------



## 512high

Jamesplowsnow said:


> What's up guys, I actually created this account for one reason. I for the life of me can not find a job that will hire me for the winter season because I'm unavailable during storms cause I plow and therefore have a sporadic schedule. I'm sort of sitting around at home working 5-15 hrs/week for a friend wishing I had a regular job.
> 
> My question is....has anyone got some tips on jobs or even industries that are likely to be willing to hire someone who does snow plowing for themselves? Cabin fever setting in ⛄


Just a "thought" this economy is still strong, local business cant find help, with that said, being flexible maybe an issue. I would try the big box stores, someone told me Amazon warehouse (if you have one nearby) will let you work what ever days or hours you want, not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## BossPlow2010

512high said:


> Just a "thought" this economy is still strong, local business cant find help, with that said, being flexible maybe an issue. I would try the big box stores, someone told me Amazon warehouse (if you have one nearby) will let you work what ever days or hours you want, not sure if that is true or not.


Ya you could be one of their moron drivers driving like an idiot through neighborhoods

You could also be an Uber driver...


----------



## 512high

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya you could be one of their moron drivers driving like an idiot through neighborhoods
> 
> You could also be an Uber driver...


LOL, I said warehouse! (uber good call...)


----------



## cjames808

Ever heard not to put all your eggs in one basket-Really. 

What else are you skilled at? We can generate some ideas.


----------



## Jamesplowsnow

cjames808 said:


> Ever heard not to put all your eggs in one basket-Really.
> 
> What else are you skilled at? We can generate some ideas.


7 years farming experience driving tractors, working with animals and serving beer (checked with local farms, no dice), restaurant experience, self employed landscape experience. Can weld and work on machines/equipment too, and door to door sales. Im realizing I that I should just be walking into businesses that offer those services and say hi


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises

Yikes, This guy sounds just like me except with more driveways to clear.
I work in the spring for a crop protection company driving a sprayer. The bosses family has a steel erection company so lucky me I got to work there for the last few months on a flexible schedule. Now that our building is up though I'm in the same boat as James. I've got a small business that does other jobs as well that's got me booked for a few weeks, that may be the route that James should go. Find what you're good at and tell everybody you know, if your reputation is good then work should start coming in.


----------



## Jamesplowsnow

MetcalfeEnterprises said:


> Yikes, This guy sounds just like me except with more driveways to clear.
> I work in the spring for a crop protection company driving a sprayer. The bosses family has a steel erection company so lucky me I got to work there for the last few months on a flexible schedule. Now that our building is up though I'm in the same boat as James. I've got a small business that does other jobs as well that's got me booked for a few weeks, that may be the route that James should go. Find what you're good at and tell everybody you know, if your reputation is good then work should start coming in.


What's the other business that has you booked for a few weeks??


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises

I do general contracting work. I also do mini excavating, firewood and snow plowing.
It seems I end up doing alot of small, odd jobs though. Fixing equipment and floating tractors here and there. With your skills though you could probably do the same thing.


----------



## Colonial Landscaping

Ups hires a lot of seasonal workers by me ... if you have your CDL you can make like 35 an hour working . If you have an economy car you can deliver food for pizzerias , they usually pay cash . 

The best thing I have found in terms of work for the winter is something where you can set your own hours that way you can work around your snow schedule ..... lyft,uber,Instacart ,doordash,uship 


I have a record so I can’t drive for uber but I have taken loads from UShip with my truck ... ended up making a few bucks .


----------



## theplowmeister

Look for work that shuts down during storms. I drive a van for the local Counsel on Aging. When we get a storm they cancel van service.


----------



## EWSplow

Ground laborer for a tree trimming company. Many of them also plow snow and probably not working when there's a snow event. 
Construction demo. Always ads on CL.
Gutter cleaning. If you have a truck, ladders and insurance you could do it as a side gig.
Roofing laborer. Humping shingles, tear offs, clean up, etc.
Uber driver. 
If you were in Milwaukee, I'd probably put you to work immediately.


----------



## Indycorp

There are two perfect winter jobs if you do snow removal. Car washes are very busy after snow events, and closed during snow events. The other is running an oil truck if you have a cdl. I don't know your age or how physical of a job you want, but you can make pretty decent money at either of these jobs.


----------



## rick W

Some good ideas here. If you are handy, getting your name around senior areas would be awesome. There are so many seniors with $$ that just want stuff done. Simple stuff like cleaning eves, detailing cars, new furnace filters, hang a light, fix this, tighten that. Price yourself at a midpoint you dont drown in work but is worth the trouble. Say $20 cash an hour or $25 and if its in your car another $10 an hour. Min 2-4 hours. You dont want the super cheap ones, but if a widow can get your to run her car in for new tire install or replace her patio lights, or fix a door lock, she will be so happy to throw money at you. If you have some basic skills, the sky is the limit. Laminate floor install, load to good will or the dump, car detailing etc. You will have their friends calling too. I have a buddy who retired early, took on some senior work and is so busy he loves it. Works exactly when he wants, gets paid cash and deals only with nice old folks that really appreciate his time. If you are too cheap per hour you will get buried, but too expensive most will pass. Got to treat it like a business so they dont have you sit for hours visiting off the clock. Trial and error. Have a tea with the first couple...tell them what you want and they will be your best promoters.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I know you don't like waiting, but I'm sure @Philbilly2 could get you a job at Hooters


----------



## Mike_PS

let's keep the discussion on point and helpful please


----------



## Indycorp

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's keep the discussion on point and helpful please


Agreed Mike, I just got the craving for chicken wings.


----------



## Philbilly2

When you say that they won’t hire you for the winter season, what do you do during the rest of the year?

For me, being in construction, plowing is what many do to fill in the winter due to lay offs. When we were not plowing, we just hunted or drank...


----------



## Freshwater

Philbilly2 said:


> When you say that they won't hire you for the winter season, what do you do during the rest of the year?
> 
> For me, being in construction, plowing is what many do to fill in the winter due to lay offs. When we were not plowing, we just hunted or drank...


I also enjoy the down time. I read alot, spend time with my kids. When I do get board I just do stuff around the house, makes the wife happy. When were busy plowing I'm usually tired in between anyway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freshwater said:


> I also enjoy the down time. I read alot, spend time with my kids. When I do get board I just do stuff around the house, makes the wife happy. When were busy plowing I'm usually tired in between anyway.


Plowlag...
Same as jetlag but you didn't sleep in the truck...although i have.


----------



## Freshwater

Mr.Markus said:


> Plowlag...
> Same as jetlag but you didn't sleep in the truck...although i have.


Plowlag, I'm stealing that. I take my share of naps for sure. Its been a good 8yrs since I've advertised for snow, however people still find my number. I do a good amount of emergency and in between plowing/salting too.

OP you have a summer business too? We've had a couple really light winters here. I've done stuff outside of my normal stuff for existing customers. I did a big fence job for a really good client where 3 fence companies turned them down. I'm redoing my bathroom this year so we can sell the house in the spring.


----------



## BUFF

Temp labor agency if you’re board and want some pocket money to blow.


----------



## leigh

You could contact local contractors and offer to work as a helper or temp on short term projects.Supposedly there's a shortage of workers willing to do manual labor. I'm a contractor so I just take off when the snow comes so its a non issue for me. I'm always looking for willing workers for jobs I need a hand with so I would think its the same all over.


----------



## BUFF

Colorado unemployment rate for Oct was 2.6% (November stats not available yet) and there's still people panhandling.
I've been looking machinist since July and the inventory of people looking for work is bleak. Seems like the only ones looking are bottom of the barrel, occasionally one will pop up that is what your looking for but they want $10.00-15.00/hr more than the job pays.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Colorado unemployment rate for Oct was 2.6% (November stats not available yet) and there's still people panhandling.
> I've been looking machinist since July and the inventory of people looking for work is bleak. Seems like the only ones looking are bottom of the barrel, occasionally one will pop up that is what your looking for but they want $10.00-15.00/hr more than the job pays.


The other night at the brewery I was offered $20 an hour, plus benefits & profit-sharing.

And all I had to do is drive a vac truck around the countryside, stopping at various homes and ranches.

Just say'en and I declined the offer.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> The other night at the brewery I was offered $20 an hour, plus benefits & profit-sharing.
> 
> And all I had to do is drive a vac truck around the countryside, stopping at various homes and ranches.
> 
> Just say'en and I declined the offer.


Does it require an SDL?


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Does it require an SDL?


Single unit, class B, Something about Air being able to stop you. Truck has dot number, so you know it's more safer and more professionaler would Probably need to take the test for the hazardous material endorsement .

They'll train and use their truck for a road test .

don't work weekends, holidays off.
Accrued vacation time from day one can't use for the first six months .

That's really going to dig into my fishing time sooooo it just won't work for me.


----------



## jomama45

I've been helping a friend who had a garage door business for the last two Fall/Winters. I never realized it, but this is one particular industry that is busier in Winter than Summer, which is the polar opposite of the construction I do. The pay is OK, it's definitely better than sitting at home, I'm learning quite a bit, especially how lucrative emergency service work can be.

Mostly, I'm helping him, though, because his wife has had the cancer come back again, and he's having a hard time keeping up with the work load and his wife and family, and probably more importantly, I'm there to kick him in the rear-end when he's having a hard time keeping going through all of it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

You could work the chair lift at your local ski hill, or you could work the magic carpet...


----------



## leigh

BossPlow2010 said:


> You could work the chair lift at your local ski hill, or you could work the magic carpet...


 Forget the c


BossPlow2010 said:


> You could work the chair lift at your local ski hill, or you could work the magic carpet...


 Forget the chairlifts,the magic carpet is where all the action is. Many damsels in distress !


----------



## zlssefi

Where in mass are you located?


----------

